# Books for the Man Cave!



## Siege (13 Oct 2019)

A suggestion for a new topic, think it may be a good one!

Suggestions welcome


----------



## dw1305 (13 Oct 2019)

Hi all, 
I don't read much fiction so:

<"The Ecology of the Planted Aquarium"> Diana Walstad, every-one should read it at least once.
<"Climbing Mount Improbable"> & <"The Ancestors Tale: A pilgrimage to the dawn of life"> Richard Dawkins 
<"The Language of the Genes"> Stephen Jones (and all his other books as well).
<"Your inner fish: The amazing discovery of our 375-million-year-old ancestor "> Neil Shubin
<"Oxygen: The molecule that made the world"> Nick Lane
<"Ladders to Heaven"> Mike Shanahan
cheers Darrel


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (13 Oct 2019)

Biased towards Psychology so:

- Nudge
Thaler and Sunstein

- Thinking, Fast and Slow
Daniel Kahneman

Both accessible, delivering great insights into how we operate and will continue to operate despite these learnings.

- The Righteous Mind
Jonathan Haidt

Great gateway into Moral Psychology and a very good response as to “why good people are divided by politics and religion”.

- The Gulag Archipelago
Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn

Because. You will be a more appreciative person afterwards.


----------



## sparkyweasel (13 Oct 2019)

_What a Fish Knows_, Jonathan Balcome.


----------



## Wolf6 (30 Sep 2020)

I'll throw in some fiction because I'm waiting untill I can start cooking dinner. The lies of Locke Lamora. Never has a book had me laughing out loud so much, or cackling with snotty glee at some wiseass remark or event I did not see coming. Must read for those who enjoy fantasy books, and this one is a very original cocktail of fantasy mixxed with a heist theme. Didnt expect to like it, but I was very very surprised.


----------



## Siege (30 Sep 2020)

Wolf6 said:


> I'll throw in some fiction because I'm waiting untill I can start cooking dinner. The lies of Locke Lamora. Never has a book had me laughing out loud so much, or cackling with snotty glee at some wiseass remark or event I did not see coming. Must read for those who enjoy fantasy books, and this one is a very original cocktail of fantasy mixxed with a heist theme. Didnt expect to like it, but I was very very surprised.



sounds good. Just ordered it 👍😃


----------



## hypnogogia (30 Sep 2020)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> Thinking, Fast and Slow
> Daniel Kahneman


Good book.  Id also recommend Risk by Gert Gigerenzer.


----------



## Wolf6 (30 Sep 2020)

hypnogogia said:


> Good book.  Id also recommend Risk by Gert Gigerenzer.


Ordered it together with 'the witches' for the kids


----------



## Siege (30 Sep 2020)

A bit of action - 

Tom Wood - Victor the Assassin series.

Anything by Simon Kernick ( gotta start from the beginning really). 

Both brilliant series and read.

——————————————————————-

Life changing maybe - 

Philip Pullman - His Dark Materials trilogy 

probably my favourite book.


----------



## SRP3006 (30 Sep 2020)

Siege said:


> Life changing maybe -
> 
> Philip Pullman - His Dark Materials trilogy
> 
> probably my favourite book.



Absolutely and definitely ones to read before (if) planning on seeing the films, used to get proper immersed in those books.


----------



## roadmaster (1 Oct 2020)

"All The Kings men" by Robert Penn Warren


----------



## shangman (1 Oct 2020)

Wilding by Isabella Tree - a beautiful book about the transformation of a farm when it's 'rewilded' by it's owners (the writer and her husband). Very relevant in it's look at biodiversity and complex ecosystems, and gives a bit of hope for our future, if it's centered on nature. 

For a bit of fantasy - Assassin's Apprentice by Robin Hobb. A series that spans 5 triologies, it has the most amazing richly done fantasy history, geography and ecology of any fantasy I've read. Very good stuff!


----------



## Wolf6 (1 Oct 2020)

shangman said:


> Wilding by Isabella Tree - a beautiful book about the transformation of a farm when it's 'rewilded' by it's owners (the writer and her husband). Very relevant in it's look at biodiversity and complex ecosystems, and gives a bit of hope for our future, if it's centered on nature.
> 
> For a bit of fantasy - Assassin's Apprentice by Robin Hobb. A series that spans 5 triologies, it has the most amazing richly done fantasy history, geography and ecology of any fantasy I've read. Very good stuff!


Big hobb fan here too  Loved them all, except for the final trilogy that I refuse to accept  Shaped my teenage years. My love of wolves started with Nighteyes  If it wasnt such an impractical name, I'm sure my dog would have been called that.


----------



## PARAGUAY (7 Jul 2022)

Mutiny On the Bounty (10 Downing Street  a modern tale)


----------



## Tim Harrison (7 Jul 2022)

Since @PARAGUAY rekindled this thread thought I might try to  get the ball rolling again.

I think the universe is a far more interesting and mysterious place than we’ve been led to believe. I’m really enjoying reading or listening to books that present an alternative slant to the official narrative, particularly ancient history, human origins, religion and science, and the nature of consciousness.

For instance, anything by Graham Hancock, America Before is pretty good. The Science Delusion by Rupert Sheldrake. Forgotten Civilisation by Robert Schoch, The Immorality Key by Brian Muraresku,. And some titles and authors that are a little more twilight zone, The Ancient Giants Who Ruled America by Richard Dewhurst, Slave Species of the Gods by Michael Tellinger, and the Physics of God by Joseph Selbie.

And finally, perhaps a book more in keeping with a planted tank forum, Wilding by Isabella Tree. It’s a seminal work on rewildimg an arable farm and estate in West Sussex.


----------



## Garuf (7 Jul 2022)

I enjoyed Snow Crash recently. It all felt very close and a dystopia we’re on rails towards. 

It also vindicated my hatred of “going on the computer” to have to do literally everything/anything. 

And then for the divvy lads like me who can’t read a book without pictures, you can’t go wrong with Hellboy the short stories collection. 

And for books you buy because of the pictures “the art of princess mononoke” is really great for inspiration.


----------



## Garuf (7 Jul 2022)

The top one I plan to ape in the 60f when rescape time comes.


----------



## PARAGUAY (8 Jul 2022)

A lot of you will know this book A Walk In The Woods by Bill Bryson. It's got everything people's stories, legend and in the way he writes he doesn't shy away from the environmental issues despite the sheer beauty of the Appalachian Trail


----------



## Jobiwan (25 Jul 2022)

I just ordered “The Bichir Handbook”, that should be a riveting read


----------

